# Columnea purpureovittata



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Can this plant be used in the viv and has anyone used it

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Somebody just gave me one in hopes that I could get it going again. I would say that it probably isn't a good candidate unless you have a really big tank with good air circulation. It seem prone to rot and the leaves get quite large.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ditto. This plant likes good humidity, bright light, air movement and cool temps. I have found that it does MUCH better from seed rather than cuttings. 

If you ever get one to bloom try your best to pollenate the flowers. The seeds are pretty easy to germinate.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> Ditto. This plant likes good humidity, bright light, air movement and cool temps. I have found that it does MUCH better from seed rather than cuttings.
> 
> If you ever get one to bloom try your best to pollenate the flowers. The seeds are pretty easy to germinate.


is it the cuttings just never root, or that they just never develop well, over time?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> is it the cuttings just never root, or that they just never develop well, over time?


I remember having trouble with them rotting and/or dehydrating. If you're gonna try it, I'd probably use semi mature cuttings around 3-5 nodes. Rip leaves from bottom-most 2 nodes or so and stick in 100% perlite and then put on a mist bench or something equivalent. 

Them stems need to breathe while they are rooting so it can be tricky. I have done it though...

Seeds are about 50 kagillion times easier in my experience.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The best one I've ever seem growing (and it was just last week) was in a Warren Cabinet, temperatures between 60 and 80°F, high humidity (>80%), and high light. Beautiful plant though. If I had a large terrarium I'd get one. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm sure I've posted this. This was my mother plant. I had a pic of a huge pot of seedlings but don't know where that photo is. If I find it I will post it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Chuck, do you mean Wardian Case?


----------

